
Why You Should Hire a Gamer for Remote Work - oomeggieoo
http://www.remoterevolutionist.com/2016/06/06/hire-gamer-remote-work/
======
green_lunch
Maybe...and maybe not. Hopefully they won't decide to play WoW in the
background and not get any work done.

I've had this experience with remote teams and sadly had to let many 'gamers'
go.

